# Sand or Soil?



## B-mantis999 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm setting up a new enclosure, aside from a base layer of small gravel would sand or soil make for better living conditions? I have carolina mantids if that makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## Giosan (Jun 18, 2008)

Soil will keep the humidity higher, so i would say that soil is better. BUT! If you mist frequently you can have sand as well. it's what you prefer more! I use nice colored sand sometimes, like blue or green. Never had any problem's, the only thing is that i have to mist more often, but that's not really an issue.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2008)

I say neither. Most of us go simple which is better. Moist paper towel or moist spaghnum moss works well.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go with sand because food can't burrow as easily in sand.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 20, 2008)

Soil is good for holding moisture but will probably get gnats in the enclosure. What species would you keep in there.


----------



## B-mantis999 (Jun 20, 2008)

I would be keeping several mantid that are native to North America (Chinese, Carolina, or European. I can't tell the difference) How would the species make a difference and why if it matters?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 20, 2008)

Well like someone said already soil will hold more humidity so i was trying to see if the species would require alot of humidity. I guess the decision is up to you depending on what you would like to have. I have my sub adult ghosts in a soil covered enclosure with live plants and such.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2008)

I really feel you will be wasting your time with sand or soil. It just is not needed. It will get dirty and at some point you will have to change it out. Much easier to change out some paper towels or some moss. I can understand going with sand or soil if the tank is planted but otherwise it is a bad choice.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 20, 2008)

While sand and soil will make nice asthetically, they won't work very well. Even if they perform adequately, as Rick said, its not worth the trouble to continually change their cages and mist often, or to pay more for less.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 21, 2008)

uhm ya... none of both. i steal my dads newspapers and use em, very quik cleaning (and your insect have something to read tho  )


----------



## MooSmoo (Jul 15, 2008)

We use soil because its much more aesthetically pleasing. Never though of using sand though, I may try this if I get an egyptian mantis.

The only problem ive had with soil is with one of my scorpions, which is kind of irrelevant as the substrate is much deeper and more moist.

I only ever fed locusts to start with but found a dead cricket after a cleanout, later lots and lots of tiny tiny little crickets...

But thinking of it fresh soil can get mold to grow.


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 15, 2008)

Soil, micro wave or bake it on a tray before re hydrating it, less mold/un wanted insects.

You can still get molds build up in a moist environment just like on moss or tissue or vermiculite if there is organic material (half eaten food, droppings etc) left for too long, easily solved


----------

